# Stewart Bowman's new Archery Shop



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Good luck to ya Stew ......*

:wink: 

Glad to see he's outta "the hood" ..... a great all around guy, and a true pleasure to deal with.

How fars his new shop from Phoenix ?????

PintoJK


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Stewart is a gentleman, a very knowledgeable archer and manufacturer. It is a real pleasure to deal with him.
I wish him the very best in his new project, he will surely have many archer's recognition.:wink: 

Javier Martinez, Spain.


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

*Stewart*

Great guy and a GREAT product!!!!!!


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Barnsedale and Bowman

2 of the nicest men I have ever met and they know arcehry as well


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Congarts...*

Congrats to Stewart on the new shop. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Talked to Stewart earlier today and his new shop seems to be coming along well.
His operating hours are...
Tuesday to Friday from 12:00 am to 8:00 pm
Saturday 9:00 am to 2:00 pm
Best of luck to Stewart with his new shop. :thumbs_up 


Sag.


----------



## Flash (Jan 20, 2003)

*Stewart Bowman*

Stewart was my biggest infuence with a plethora of information when I started shooting in '91....purchased on of his Accura-Risers in 93.

I called him so many times with questions & requests.... ate up at lot of LD calls. One day he joking said I should give him a call on his 1-900 number :wink: and be charged for his phone time.

Thru the years if I have had a serious question regarding a product, set up, arrows, bow, limbs..... just about anything having to do with archery Stewart would graciously give the me the straight skinny.

If this man ever publishes a book on archery it will be "THE" one to purchase.

My hat is off to Stewart Bowman!

Flash


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Purchased a new Loesch release from Stewart and it is the best I have used to date.
Shoot much better with it than my old Insatiable.
Stewart took the Loesch apart to examine it and says it's built the way a release should be.
Stewart recommended this release to me and I love it so far.
The draw feels very positive with this release; it makes the draw weight feel lighter.
Maybe not the best release for all but it sure works for me. 


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Stewart's new website.*

Stewart's new website is up and running; here is the link.
http://www.bowmanarchery.us
I found it very interesting with lots more information than his previous site. :thumbs_up 
He's keeping his old site too which lists accessories.


Sag.


----------

